# What's your favorite go-to Soft Plastic?



## Capt. Kendrick

I love the Brown's devil eye in rootbeer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

H2O Express Thumpin Mullet-chcken off da chain
Brown Flappin Devil Plumtreuse

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SonofSasquatch19

Tidal surge split tail in morning glory 

Tidal surge Thing in pink


----------



## John_B_1

Up until this past weekend it was Chickenboy 4" chicken on the bone. But now it tidal surge split tail mullet chartreuse or morning glory


----------



## MRDEJ

4" Chartreuse Saltwater Shad Assassin


----------



## txflatsguy

Brown's devil eye pink


----------



## trophytroutman

Morning glory TTF Hackberry Hustler.


----------



## bragwell

Still use my tuxedo, but I've also been really liking the chartreuse lil John. 3in sassy shads in clear glitter with black back have been sticking the most flounder for me though.


----------



## Txfirenfish

TTF TK in Sabine Machine


----------



## FISHP

I am a Sand Eel Jr fanatic, #1 color solid plum, they don't make it any more bought 100 from the factory on close out. Most of the time I fish them as fast as I possibly can,it seems to entice a bite even when its dead slow. Ive caught fish right by guys fishing live bait that were skunked on a number of occasions. It will wear you smooth fishin a few hours like that,but you do a lot of presentations and cover some water, you get some funny looks too until your rod starts bending. The Sand Eel Jr just has tremendous action and seems to entice a reaction bite. I figure you cannot move it too fast for a hungry trout during warm weather.


----------



## Profish00

FISHP said:


> I am a Sand Eel Jr fanatic, #1 color solid plum, they don't make it any more bought 100 from the factory on close out. Most of the time I fish them as fast as I possibly can,it seems to entice a bite even when its dead slow. Ive caught fish right by guys fishing live bait that were skunked on a number of occasions. It will wear you smooth fishin a few hours like that,but you do a lot of presentations and cover some water, you get some funny looks too until your rod starts bending. The Sand Eel Jr just has tremendous action and seems to entice a reaction bite. I figure you cannot move it too fast for a hungry trout during warm weather.


x2 sand ell


----------



## OneOverX

Norton's Sand Eels with a 3/8 oz. shrimp jig-head (silver, reflective eyes). Red w/ white tail, root beer or pumpkin.


----------



## rjc1982

East Beast TTF Trout Killer, plumtruese Brown Devil Eye or anything in red with a white tail.


----------



## ElTiburon

chickenboy flounder king


----------



## fishin shallow

Kelly Wiggler ball tail shads and Brown sea devils


----------



## CoupDeGrace

Tidal surge pumpkinseed or any really. They are the most durable plastic I know of.


----------



## Minnow Pause

FISHP said:


> I am a Sand Eel Jr fanatic, #1 color solid plum, they don't make it any more bought 100 from the factory on close out. Most of the time I fish them as fast as I possibly can,it seems to entice a bite even when its dead slow. Ive caught fish right by guys fishing live bait that were skunked on a number of occasions. It will wear you smooth fishin a few hours like that,but you do a lot of presentations and cover some water, you get some funny looks too until your rod starts bending. The Sand Eel Jr just has tremendous action and seems to entice a reaction bite. I figure you cannot move it too fast for a hungry trout during warm weather.


Have a buddy that swears by them, but he does the sand eel jr.'s in Plum/chartreuse. When you run out of your stash, won't be that big of a change.


----------



## PEEWEE

Queen cocahoe in purple/white strawberry/white


----------



## WadinCajun

Matrix Shad - paddle tail

Big Nasty Voodoo Shad - straight tail


----------



## Drundel

TTK II
Norton Bull Minnow
Chicken Boy


----------



## gordaboy050

Chicken on a chain paddle tail or tequila gold paddle tail.


----------



## bragwell

Norton sand eel jr. Black magic


----------



## kenny

4" chicken-on-a-chain Bass Assassin paddle tail.


----------



## capfab

Big Nasty Voodoo plum.
4" white gulp croaker


----------



## OnedayScratch

pink maniac mullet


----------



## TKoenig

amber flappin devil


----------



## johnny astro

Purple Canary paddle tail Bass Assassin


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey

Four inch DOA cal jerk bait in purple chartreuse


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Sand eel jr red/ white tail


----------



## wave breaker

I must confess.... I go-to the ol' red with white tail Kelly Wiggler.


----------



## Justacastaway

Plum Bass Assassin


----------



## FISHP

I learn allot reading these threads, lots of plum, reds purple some black as favorite colors. I am partial to plum as I stated before, I carry allot of different colors and will switch allot but I go back to plum if using dark colors. I am sure purple, red and black would have similar effect. I was on a bite once that was only strawberry/white all the fish were 14 to 16" tried other lures, colors etc couldn't get bites on anything else, I wanted some bigger fish. Switch back to Strawberry/ white and it was on again 
caught and released a bunch of fish till I just got bored and moved on looking for some size. I think the schooly size fish liked that white tail, the flash of white working Sand eel jr. fast . That reminds me I need to put some of those strawberries back in my wading box.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Norton sand eel sr, margarita or LSU color


----------



## MikeS2942

Thats a loaded question. I guess my first cast is a Chicken on a Chain with a straight tail.


----------



## AlwaysWorkin

Gambler 5" paddle tail. Whatever color the conditions call for. They tear up really quick but the action is crazy good


----------



## TXplugger

TTF TK in TX Roach.


----------



## jesco

I haven't been fishing in so long I forgot! I'll go with DOA shrimp, gold/chartreuse in the surf, sand eel in pumpkinseed/chatrreuse in the bay.


----------



## Hot Diggy

Tidal Surge morning glory have been good to me but i am a Tidal Surge any lure guy as well the corky to


----------



## pluggin along

It's how you shake it...i've seen jalapeÃ±os work when retrieved correctly.


----------



## rope875

chartreuse saltwater assassin


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Old school shrimp tail smoke with a firetail....been using it since the mid 80's! Found a mess of them at All Sports in Victoria and bought every one that they had!


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Not new and sexy but still works....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

that will catch all 3

old school
strawberry metal flake white tail 3 1/2" hoagie shad

1/2 oz gold sprite spoon red bucktail

new

gulp new penny


----------

